# Computer startet sich selbst neu



## someone (17. November 2004)

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit das Problem, dass mein Computer sich einfach so neugestartet hat. Es kam keine Meldung oder ähnliches..
Dann trat das Problem plötzlich nicht mehr auf. Jetzt habe ich seit langem mal wieder ein Spiel installiert (Baldur's Gate 2) und in diesem Spiel tritt der Fehler plötzlich wieder auf (jetzt nur da, früher auch bei anderen Programmen).
Ohne Vorwarnung nach einigen Minuten spielen..

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
(Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Problem Hard- oder Softwarebedingt ist.)

Daten meines PCs, falls das hilft:
Windows XP
AMD Athlon TB 1000 MHz
Iwill Mainboard mit ALI Chipsatz
256 MB SD-RAM
Gainward Geforce 2MX-400 64MB
Hercules Muse XL Soundkarte
Pioneer 16x DVD
Seagate Festplatte (40 GB)


----------



## Cheese (18. November 2004)

Weches Netzteil verwendest du? Könnte nämlich sein, dass es zu klein ist und wenn die Hardware zu viel Strom anfordert, dass ein Überlastungsschutz in Kraft tritt...

Was noch sein könnte ist, dass entweder per Prozessor zu heiß wird, evtl da mal ein Tool zur Überwachung installieren oder deine Graphikkarte...


----------



## Ultraflip (18. November 2004)

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten ... Netzteil ist zu schwach, oder ...

... der Prozessor hat einen Haarriss! Das hatte ich am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, ich dachte mein 480 Watt Netzteil wäre im Eimer, aber erst ein neuer Prozessor hatte abhifle gebracht ...


----------



## someone (18. November 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... der Prozessor hat einen Haarriss!


Wie entseht so ein Haarriss? Durch überhitzung? 
Das Netzteil werde ich mal austauschen zum Test..

Danke für die Tipps.


----------

